# Bryant Furnace Reversed Polarity



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It may mean that the 120 volt power to the furnace is reversed. Ie: the hot line is neutral and the neutral became hot. Has there been any changes in your house wiring lately?

Check if the hot line is hot by using a meter to check it to a copper water line or piece of grounded metal.

If that is not the problem let us know as it could be a problem with the 24 volt furnace power transformer hookup.


----------



## jmendicina (Oct 6, 2015)

Nothing specifically on the furnace line that I know of. There was a random outlet that was run in the garage that I capped off and I changed a few outlets here and there. 

But I will check it with a volt meter in the am and see what it reads and repost. 

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Check your equipment ground to the furnace also as that can cause the same fault code.


----------



## jmendicina (Oct 6, 2015)

That's where you lose me a bit obviously I know what a ground is but what exactly is the ground for the furnace and how would I identify it?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

jmendicina said:


> That's where you lose me a bit obviously I know what a ground is but what exactly is the ground for the furnace and how would I identify it?


It would be like the uninsulated copper ground conductor in a Romex cable. It would connect to the furnace metalwork to prevent a shock hazard if a hot were to touch the chassis.


----------



## SeattlePioneer (Nov 28, 2012)

My experience is that with Payne/Bryant/Day and Night furnace made by Carrier, a diagnostic fault of wrong polarity a lot more often is an indication of a failing circuit board that will need to be replaced.

Of course, checking to see if the wrong polarity does exist is the first thing to check as has been recommended.

But if everything else is OK --- its probably a bad board.


----------

